

Redis weekly update #2 - Real world hashes, refactoring, and fixes - giu
http://antirez.com/post/redis-weekly-update-2.html

======
SlyShy
It isn't mentioned here, but hashes are a big win in terms of memory savings.
The hash representation for small hashes is very efficient compared to keeping
top level keys. You can get savings of around 25% by moving data into hashes
with five fields, instead of having 5*n keys. It's made me drastically
reconsider how I've been using Ohm, because now I want to encode my models
into hashes.

~~~
reitzensteinm
I assume you've read it already, but for anyone looking for further reading on
Redis' hashes, see last week's update:

<http://antirez.com/post/redis-weekly-update-1.html>

